# What a fone



## coderunknown (Nov 30, 2010)

this fone was announced in 2009 so it maybe old news for many but for the rest who haven't seen or know about it. just check the pic & click on the link below:

*www.pcdistrict.com/modules/productcatalog/product_images/137376-zte-g-s302-8365.jpg

*img.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/zte/zte-s302-1.jpg

Link: ZTE S302

if you visit the link (which points to GSM Arena), please don't forget to click on the "related" button just below the pic of the Fone.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 30, 2010)

I like it actually.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 30, 2010)

yah. its extremely simple & still looks quite good. can be used as a "call only" cell, though one can listen to radio & even send & receive sms.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 1, 2010)

iBall has shown a very similar phone in a new ad.


----------



## Goten (Dec 1, 2010)

Its for old people and people with large fingers....aka fat people.....easier to push buttons....Lols

Peace~~~!


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 1, 2010)

a good alternate for those who have some extra sim lying here & there or want take a mobile for rough use. use & throw mobile.



Ishu Gupta said:


> iBall has shown a very similar phone in a new ad.



today seen the ad in TV.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 2, 2010)

calculator


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 2, 2010)

aby geek said:


> calculator



 

iball launched a very similar mobile with BT 2.0, 35Mb of memory & 3.5mm jack. also known as iBall asaan.


----------



## Nemes!s (Jan 21, 2011)

This is custom made mobile for those who have big fingers like khali


----------



## pauldmps (Jan 21, 2011)

Actually, this phone is designed for elder citizens to make it easier to use.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 23, 2011)

good work ..senior citizens will like it..a no-nonsense basic phone


----------



## Whistler81 (Mar 11, 2011)

I good thing is that thives might not steal it thinking it to be a calculator...LOLs


----------



## Don (Mar 16, 2011)

wow. Its so amazing and fully loaded


----------



## nisargshah95 (Mar 20, 2011)

Overall a great phoe for people who want to use iPhone or any othe Android phone only for apps or multimedia (what will happen if battery gets down?)!
And a great choice for senior citizens too! They are on a roll I guess!


----------

